# Credit card touring: panniers or a rack trunk?



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

So the wife and I will be doing some light touring this year. We plan to stay in hotels or B&Bs and eat at restaurants so we won't be carrying much gear--just some clothes and personal items, plus the usual bike supplies (tubes etc).

I'm undecided between buying a set of panniers vs buying two rack trunks. If I buy the panniers, I figure we can each carry one. So I'm looking for advice from the RBR touring and commuting crowd? What are the pluses and minuses of panniers vs rack trunks? Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how long will you be going? determine what you will be taking/needing, then you can get a btrrer idea. rack trunks don't hold much... I'd think you might want more than enough space just in case you find souvenirs or something you want to buy


----------



## ti-tourer (Jun 2, 2006)

wife & I have been doinng this for about 6 years now, We go for a month at a time but even a weeks trip would almost require the same amount of "stuff". By the time you pack some kind of walking shoes, rain gear, change of clothes, toiletries, etc. it fills the packs pretty quick. We have 2 sets of paniers( 1 small & 1 larger) & use the trunks for repair stuff & maps & things we will use that day on the road. Depending where you are going we like to take some food along in case it's a long way between towns. Also restaurants are slow & not very good sometimes


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

llama31 said:


> So the wife and I will be doing some light touring this year. We plan to stay in hotels or B&Bs and eat at restaurants so we won't be carrying much gear--just some clothes and personal items, plus the usual bike supplies (tubes etc).
> 
> I'm undecided between buying a set of panniers vs buying two rack trunks. If I buy the panniers, I figure we can each carry one. So I'm looking for advice from the RBR touring and commuting crowd? What are the pluses and minuses of panniers vs rack trunks? Thanks.


I prefer a trunk rack on a credit card tour. A change of clothing, a pair of sandals and a few tools... what more do you need? I've done several self-supported, three-week trips with this rig:


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, I don't think we'll go for more than a few days at a time. We looked around in REI the other day and found a few options. Topeak mays pretty nice rack trunks that have pannier-like side bags that can be expanded. Only problem is that these trunks only fit new Topeak racks. We already have to nice racks and I don't really want to have to buy new ones. But maybe we will.

REI also had some decent panniers--not too big but big enough. We could each carry one but I'm worried about how that will affect handling.

Or we I could carry two panniers and she could carry a rack trunk. That would probably be enough for the two of us. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

llama31 said:


> Well, I don't think we'll go for more than a few days at a time. We looked around in REI the other day and found a few options. Topeak mays pretty nice rack trunks that have pannier-like side bags that can be expanded. Only problem is that these trunks only fit new Topeak racks. We already have to nice racks and I don't really want to have to buy new ones. But maybe we will.
> 
> REI also had some decent panniers--not too big but big enough. We could each carry one but I'm worried about how that will affect handling.
> 
> Or we I could carry two panniers and she could carry a rack trunk. That would probably be enough for the two of us. Decisions, decisions...



If you are a stronger rider than your wife then just buy a BOB trailer and haul everything in one bag. A BOB really isn't any more hassle than the panniers and you can haul what you want.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Not too keen on a BOB*



bigrider said:


> If you are a stronger rider than your wife then just buy a BOB trailer and haul everything in one bag. A BOB really isn't any more hassle than the panniers and you can haul what you want.


For some reason I really don't want to use a BOB. It just seems like it would be more trouble (how do you lock it up? how is it on narrow roads?). If eventually we do some heavier touring that might be an option, but for now we'll go with either panniers or a rack trunk.


----------



## mortman (Jan 22, 2004)

Personally I think a pannier is a better choice than a trunk bag. I don't like having weight up high like you'll get with a trunk bag. I have found even a moderately weighted trunk bag to effect my handling while the same weight in panniers does not. 

Panniers will offer you a lot more options, and provide some extra room to carry food or trinkets you pick up along the way. Since your cc touring, you could easily get away with a single pannier each (riding with one won't effect your handling). You can get a set of waterproof panniers from Nashbar for $60 that would do the job. You can also get a pannier that converts into a backpack if you want to go hiking or touring around town but don't want to leave your gear on the bike. Nashbar makes one, and if moneys not a problem Arkel makes a really nice one (The Bug).

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*for me it would depend on the weather.*

By the time I pack clothes for off the bike, a second set of riding clothes, Chinese slippers, and toiletries a rack trunk would be pretty full. If I had to be ready to ride in a range of temperatures as well as prepare for the possibility of rain I'd want a pannier.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

llama31 said:


> For some reason I really don't want to use a BOB. It just seems like it would be more trouble (how do you lock it up? how is it on narrow roads?). If eventually we do some heavier touring that might be an option, but for now we'll go with either panniers or a rack trunk.



I would encourage you to borrow one just to see. On narrow roads it takes no more width than your body on the bike and of course the wheel tracks in line with your bike's wheel. You would have to use another lock of some sort to lock it to the frame or a post. I have panniers that I use for commuting but ended up buy a BOB knockoff from Nashbar after a three day trip this past season.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The more space you have the more stuff you will carry. If you and your wife are willing to be spartan the trunk rack will be fine. If you like a full change into nice clothes with everything that goes with it (makeup, hair drier etc...) go with the panniers.

Miss M and take 2-3 day trips several times a year. Depending on the weather forecast and our mood we have done it with large fanny packs, rack top bags and the BOB. It is all good but we seem to more and more settle on rack top bags *with* our usual large fanny packs as the best combination of weight, volume and having the least effect on our riding.

YMMV


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*presumes being accustomed to a fanny pack*

For me adding a fanny pack would be way more effect than the difference between one pannier, which I frequently use commuting, and a trunk rack. I have bikes I can hang stuff on so I don't have to hang stuff on my body.




MB1 said:


> It is all good but we seem to more and more settle on rack top bags *with* our usual large fanny packs as the best combination of weight, volume and having the least effect on our riding.
> YMMV


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Spinfinity said:


> ...... I have bikes I can hang stuff on so I don't have to hang stuff on my body.


On any day we each ride any one of our 4 bikes so the simplest thing is to wear a pack when we ride rather than set up those 4 bikes each with the stuff we usually carry in that pack (each bike does have a seat bag with the right equipment to make small repairs unique to that bike).

I agree that wearing a pack that you are not used to may not be comfortable for some users but it is worth a try to see how it works for you.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*panniers are best*

assuming your bike has rack bosses near the rear dropout, panniers are ideal. only pack as much as you need - may require discipline - and as others have said that may leave room for souveniers. weight is low and carried elegantly by the frame. any other option (other than a trailer) is higher weight and very limited volume (see photo above). and why would you want to carry any luggage on your body? ok - maybe a small fanny for wallet and point & shoot.

i'm a pannier snob. use them every week. actually gave away a perfectly good MTB frame and bought a Soma just so I'd have full rack bosses.

as an aside, i notice that passing traffic gives me more room when there's a pannier protruding into their lane. 'specially if it has a nice reflector or a bright ankle strap pinned on the back. motorists don't want to risk getting a scratch on their door by driving too close, me thinks...


----------

